# Swedish: den sjuka/sjuke



## BlueSuede

<split off from Swedish: beroende på var i landet som den sjuka bor>

Men när jag tittar på "... den sjuka ..." så blir jag osäker. Känns femininum för mej. "Den sjuke" känns mera neutralt. Såvida skribenten bara skrivit fel och avsett att skriva "de sjuka", dvs pluralformen.
Jag vet att femininum används som neutrum i vissa svenska dialekter, men såvitt jag vet inte i standardsvenskan.


----------



## Tjahzi

_Sjuk*a *_är den vedertagna plural-/bestämda formen. Den används (i singular) om både män och kvinnor. _Sjuk*e* _är den gamla maskulinformen som levt kvar, företrädesvis i talspråk.


----------



## JohanIII

Tjahzi, antar du bör veta, men den sjuke lever kvar i mitt skrivspråk också.

Sjuka som neutrum är helt klart i tingens fall "den sjuka grenen".
"Den sjuka patienten" låter likaledes korrekt, och neutralt, men konstigt nog inte bara "den sjuka".
Där skulle jag alltså skriva "den sjuke".

google.se: "den sjuke/a" 292/236; "den sjuke/a kan" 20/6,  "den sjuke/a är" 27/12,  "den sjuke/a vill" 355/0,3 ! (tusen träffar)
_(om jag skulle följa det med ett sic! skulle det i sig vara grund för ännu ett sic!)_


----------



## BlueSuede

Tjahzi said:


> _Sjuk*a *_är den vedertagna plural-/bestämda formen. Den används (i singular) om både män och kvinnor. _Sjuk*e* _är den gamla maskulinformen som levt kvar, företrädesvis i talspråk.



Har jag fel så kan du säkert referera till en källa som visar det. Jag vill gärna korrigera felaktigheter i min kunskapsbank.
Jag känner att "den lille pojken" låter bättre än "den lilla pojken". Att med "lilla vän" vänder man sej till en flicka hellre än till en pojke, såvida man inte underförstår en pejorativ innebörd.
Men jag inser också att det finns dialektala skillnader över landet, men här diskuterar vi standardsvenska, eller hur?


----------



## Tjahzi

> ...*vedertagna*...


----------



## zyzzy

Beträffande "den sjuka" eller "den sjuke", så tycker jag faktiskt att det låter bättre med "den sjuke" i det här fallet. Men att jag tycker att det låter bättre tror jag beror på att jag som många andra utgår från att det handlar om en man om man inte vet vem det handlar om. I manssamhället är mannen normen och kvinnan undantaget, så att säga, och där är man lite skadad i sitt tänkande. Att använda "den sjuka" är mer neutralt och egentligen mer korrekt, även om jag tycker att det låter som att det då handlar om en kvinna. 

För övrigt tycker jag att det är lite dålig svenska att inte använda e-formen när det handlar om män - att säga "den sjuka mannen" istället för "den sjuke mannen". Jag håller inte med om att "den sjuka" är den vedertagna formen då. Det må vara att maskulinformen är en kvarleva, men den lever faktiskt kvar, och många anser att den är att föredra.


----------



## BlueSuede

...*vedertagna*... 			 		

...som avser ett ting. Här pratar vi ändelser som avser adjektiv som beskriver personer.
Såvida du inte skämtade, isåfall skrattar jag med dej:


----------



## Lugubert

Tjahzi said:


> _Sjuk*a *_är den vedertagna plural-/bestämda formen. Den används (i singular) om både män och kvinnor. _Sjuk*e* _är den gamla maskulinformen som levt kvar, företrädesvis i talspråk.


Stämmer bra med min uppfattning, men jag använder själv maskulinformerna även i skrift när jag har chansen.


----------



## JohanIII

Bra, ämnet är avgrenat, nu kan vi diskutera könsformer på riktigt  .

Kan nämna att här nere i Schweiz skriver man oftast en dubbelform för artighets skull, t ex för innevånare i Zürich: ZürcherIn; NB med stor bokstav mitt uppe i ordet. Sammaledes för olika befattningar / yrken i platsannonser, BuchhalterIn &c (EinwohnerInnen).

Det är lätt, när det bara går att addera bokstäver.
Det blir härigenom belyst, att svenskan inte använder just denna sorts inkludering.


----------



## Geoditor

JohanIII: Om etiken kräver det kan vi i svenskan använda denna/e som fungerar på samma sätt som i Schwezisk tyska. I jämlikhetens namn (???) har man i Sverige så gott som helt lämnat uppdelning på kön när det gäller yrkesbenämningar. När jag högt upp i åldern börjat läsa språk har jag funnit att man är riktigt gammalmodig om man använder ordet lärarinna för en kvinnlig lärare men lustigt nog använder man sjuksköterska för en manlig dito...

Men är det inte formlära vi diskuterar fortfarande?


----------

